# fuel filter valve on 4310



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

has anyone had a problem shuting off the fuel filter valve on a 4310

nine seems to be stuck

i had what appeared to be water in the fuel and coulden't turn it off , it was below freezing at the time

i added more fuel and its running fine now, just cant turn the valve off


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The valve could have been frozen or most likely very stiff from non-usage. I would try it again but applying reasonable force to move the valve lever. If this does not work; try a heat gun to warm up the valve and give it a try. Just don't get the valve excessively hot. (not so hot that you can't touch it) My fuel shutoff was pretty stiff when I tried it on my 4410 too. I just had to fat finger it and it finally moved.


----------



## guppie (Aug 11, 2011)

I just changed the filter on mine about 2 weeks ago with the same problem.
I used a small pair of offset pliers and carefully moved it to off position. Turning it back on was easier and I just moved it back and forth a little to loosen it up...Ron


----------

